
HoneyInsured's ‘Hipmunk for insurance’ launches to help you get healthcare - philip1209
http://venturebeat.com/2015/11/02/honeyinsureds-hipmunk-for-insurance-service-aims-to-help-you-get-healthcare-easier/
======
graceggee
Hi HN, Eugene and I co-founded HoneyInsured after graduating from college.
Today we’re launching from the YC Fellowship! Happy to answer questions about
HoneyInsured or YC Fellowship.

